# Z2 CombatLight?



## Shawn L (Jul 2, 2008)

Any LEO carry the Surefire Z2 CombatLight? Any pro's or con's with this flashlight.


----------



## ampdude (Jul 2, 2008)

It is a great light.

The pros are the light weight and combat grip ring. And the versatility of the P60 form factor + the metal body for heatsinking LED drop ins if you go that route. Did I mention the light weight?? I have one with a Defender bezel, Z59 clicky, two Surefire batteries and a P61 + lanyard as my night stand light. With lanyard included it weighs 5.3 ounces total.

The only two cons that I can think of is that nylon holsters are not easy to find and the finish is type II and not hard anodized.


----------



## depusm12 (Jul 2, 2008)

I carry a Z2/C2 (I switch them out) good lights rugged and very usefull. I have a Malkoff M60 in my Z2 and a BOG drop-in in my C2. I carry mine on my duty belt in a Blade Tec Kydex holster for the Z2/Gladius.


----------



## loszabo (Jul 2, 2008)

Shawn L said:


> Any LEO carry the Surefire Z2 CombatLight? Any pro's or con's with this flashlight.



Excellent choice for LEM. I see a lot with SWAT units. I consider the Z2 right between the G2Z and the M2. In your case you might opt for the Z2 LED (P60L, ~ 80 lumens) and later upgrade it to the high-performance P61L (~ 200 lumens).

Stay safe!

_Disclaimer: I'm not a LEO, but I work with LEM professionals._


----------



## drew2001 (Jul 2, 2008)

Good choice. I also agree with the guys regarding the options to put a LED drop-in in one too. But SF's incan p60-p61 bulbs are fine too. I happen to like my Z3 with a M2 shock absorb bezel on it and it still has an incan bulb.

Reason I seem to like the black finish is due to a no snag stuff-it on clothing with the smooth bezel's HA ll shiny-like finish. The 3 cell is the little brighter especially with p91. The extra lenght lends for a quick stuff it right under your belt at your belly area. Keep your shirt tucked in. This makes for slick quick one hand free up for either a mag change or otherwise fast one hand free up while still holding pistol.


Personally, I can't say much about holster stuff. The holster choices I have seen so far, really aren't much to mention, needing something that can hold it and not have it get hung up on the rubber grip ring.

I have a V21? ... 0r is it V20?. Whichever part number is SF's hard plastic holster for mine. It is short though, and so I really don't use it for my Z3, tried a few times but it sits now. The 3cell is a bit longer than the Z2, and so can fall out while running. Usually my light sits ready in a left back pocket (i'm a righty) and the lenght helps with grabbing access. No LEO here, just practice at action range.


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Jul 2, 2008)

I just bought the G2ZL, and I will own the G2Z, and Z2 as soon as possible. The combat grip is worth every extra penny spent; it is so much easier to operate the momentary tail cap switch, because of a better grip. As you can tell I am sold on the combat grip concept.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kato (Jul 2, 2008)

Another +1 for a Z2 with a Malkoff M60. Add some RCR123a cells and a bezel down Blade-Tech holster and you're set. :twothumbs


----------



## tx101 (Jul 2, 2008)

The Z2 was my first Surefire, now I have 5 other Surefires

This is what Z2 looks like now, its a bit of a Lego mongrel


----------



## Shawn L (Jul 2, 2008)

I already have E1B backup in LED so I want an incandescent light on my belt. I was looking at the Surefire website and I noticed they have the GZ2 also. Is the only difference the body material?


----------



## loszabo (Jul 2, 2008)

Shawn L said:


> I already have E1B backup in LED so I want an incandescent light on my belt. I was looking at the Surefire website and I noticed they have the GZ2 also. Is the only difference the body material?



Correct: it is the Nitrolon polymer body for the G2Z. This low-cost alternative was requested by the USMC, I read somewhere. [Please correct me.]

FYI: it is type II anodizing for Z2 and type III anodizing for C2 and M2.


----------



## bagman (Jul 2, 2008)

I carried a Z2 in a V70 holster with various incan modules and Li-ion battery combinations for quite a while at work. Excellent light, very ergonmic.

The Z2 is also standard issue to firearms officers in the Metroploitan Police in London (England  )


----------



## drew2001 (Jul 2, 2008)

depusm12 said:


> I carry a Z2/C2 (I switch them out) good lights rugged and very usefull. I have a Malkoff M60 in my Z2 and a BUG drop-in in my C2. I carry mine on my duty belt in a Blade Tec Kydex holster for the Z2/Gladius.


 
Thanks depusm, for the heads up. I will look into what a Blade Tec has to offer.

RE: OP question. 

I also am curious. Does the GZ2 have an aluminum HA II bezel? I know it is a poly body as mentioned. Either Z2 or GZ2 are strong, the lighter poly body is tough stuff. Either light is not meant for batoning but the metal Z2 may be able to break automobile glass in a stress situ, don't know if the poly light is capable that way.


----------



## matt0 (Jul 2, 2008)

The standard G2Z should have a nitrolon bezel with a pyrex lens (as opposed to a standard G2 with a Lexan lens)

The newer G2Z LED should have a typeII anodized aluminum bezel


----------



## drew2001 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks mattO ... interesting that the poly w/ incan has a poly bezel and the poly w/ LED is AL bezel. I'll assume it's for the heat sinking needs.


----------



## 58sniper (Jul 2, 2008)

I carried one in a V70 when I was in uniform. Well worth the bucks, and never had a problem with. I got wet more than once working in the marine division, and the light always worked for me.

Plain clothes it was either the Z2 in the V70, or just tossed into a pocket somewhere. I've used weapon lights for years, so if the Z2 was sitting in a pocket, it wasn't that big of a deal.


----------



## SimpleIsGood229 (Jul 2, 2008)

drew2001 said:


> Thanks mattO ... interesting that the poly w/ incan has a poly bezel and the poly w/ LED is AL bezel. I'll assume it's for the heat sinking needs.


Yes, it is. If you think you'll ever want to drop an LED into it, I'd suggest the Z2 over the G2Z, simply due to heat sinking abilities of the metal body. It's not like you can actually go wrong with either, however.


----------



## Shawn L (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the great info guys, one more question I was noticing the battery life on the incandescent Z2 and the GZ2 compared the the LED versions the battery life is a huge difference. I already have a 6PL but I want a new light for work. What Surefire light should I get? Help me.


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Jul 3, 2008)

Shawn L said:


> Thanks for all the great info guys, one more question I was noticing the battery life on the incandescent Z2 and the GZ2 compared the the LED versions the battery life is a huge difference. I already have a 6PL but I want a new light for work. What Surefire light should I get? Help me.



The Z2 will be heavier than the GZ2, and have increased thermal cooling. The GZ2 will be lighter, and have less thermal cooling in comparison to the Z2. If you are going to use your flashlight for extended periods of time (10 minutes, or more) choose the Z2. If you are going to use your light by the momentary tail cap switch most of the time you could probably get away with the GZ2. There are tons of LED drop ins available here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/193992


----------



## Size15's (Jul 3, 2008)

The correct model number is "G2Z" (not 'GZ2') 
(and G2ZL for the LED version)

I personally prefer the Nitrolon over aluminium for feel and grip retention so I suggest the G2ZL rather than the Z2L.

Al


----------



## loszabo (Jul 3, 2008)

The G2ZL is perfect for lanyard/neck carry due to its light weight!

Anyway, I've replaced my G2Z with the M2, skipping the C/Z2. :naughty:


----------



## depusm12 (Jul 5, 2008)

Shawn L did you get one yet? I recommend the Z2 with a Malkof M60 drop in or a Bug Out Gear Q5 drop in both are very bright and usable.You can get rechargable batteries to use with the light.


----------



## Solscud007 (Jul 5, 2008)

Jsut to throw my 2 cents in. My first surfire is my G2Z. Got it used at a gun store for $45. A friend of mine said he bought his Tan version at Cabela's (becoming my favorite store by the way) for only $39.99. They mis-priced it as a G2 and NOT the G2Z.


Here are pics of the G2Z in my tacticool holsters.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/201866

I bought a G2L and swapped out the P60L into my G2Z and put the P60 in the G2L. i dont like the AL head of the G2L. I prefer the poly head with pyrez lens. Sort of unique with the G2Z. I cant think of any other flashlight that has that setup. Right? the only other Nitrolon SF flashlights are the G3 and G2. And they have lexan.

In regards to window smashing, I would like to get the strike bezel from a 6PD. swap the strike ring out for my G2Z.


----------



## Size15's (Jul 5, 2008)

Solscud007 said:


> I bought a G2L and swapped out the P60L into my G2Z and put the P60 in the G2L. i dont like the AL head of the G2L. I prefer the poly head with pyrez lens. Sort of unique with the G2Z. I cant think of any other flashlight that has that setup. Right? the only other Nitrolon SF flashlights are the G3 and G2. And they have lexan.


G3 has a Pyrex window (same bezel as the G2Z)


----------



## Solscud007 (Jul 5, 2008)

oh ok. thanks.


----------



## Shawn L (Jul 5, 2008)

Depusm12, I'm still looking at my options at this moment. I will update when I do finally purchase a new light. I'm torn with all the different lights Surefire offers. I really can't wait for the UA2 Optimus or the U2B INVICTUS!! I've also been looking at the A2 Aviator. If I get the Z2 or the G2Z I'll probably get the LED version.


----------



## Icebreak (Jul 5, 2008)

Shawn -

I find the grip on the SureFire Z lights to be highly useful.

I'm pleased to see the Optimus shares a very similar profile with my Z3. Z3 is running the fabulous Malkoff M60 drop in. I may extend it and reincandescent it following mdcod's battery guide. If I do I'll get a Z2 for the Malkoff. Z2 at one time was ( not sure if it still is ) standard issue for FBI. It was an FBI guy showing me his Z2 that sold me on the merits of the combat grip.

You might want to consider getting a used Z2, getting on Gene Malkoff's email list, and purchasing his M60. It goes bang every time. The color is very nice for an LED. It competes closely with a P91 in lux or intensity, slightly edging out the P91 when both are using primaries.


----------



## Shawn L (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks Icebreak I think I might just purchase the M60 drop in for my SF 6PL and wait for the UA2 Optimus.


----------



## Shawn L (Jul 5, 2008)

Just ordered the Malkoff M60, yea. Looks like I got the last one in stock.


----------



## depusm12 (Jul 5, 2008)

Shawn L said:


> Just ordered the Malkoff M60, yea. Looks like I got the last one in stock.


 
Shawn L you won't regret it. I work day shift right now but I still carry mine everyday on my belt. As far as the SF UA2 Optimus who know when it going to be released. I'm actually leaning toward the UB2 Invictus. Same size but more output.


----------



## Force Attuned (Jul 6, 2008)

Size15's said:


> The correct model number is "G2Z" (not 'GZ2')
> (and G2ZL for the LED version)
> 
> I personally prefer the Nitrolon over aluminium for feel and grip retention so I suggest the G2ZL rather than the Z2L.
> ...


 
Me too, I just love the feel of the nitrolon G2Z, it is a very grippy light.

As an LEO, I find the G2Z is great for tactical/general policing use - and I have trialled many different lights!!

The G2Z never leaves my belt. I might be on my own here, but I prefer the G2Z to the C2!! I actually use the C2 w/Malkoff M60 as a backup to my G2Z.

I have a Malkoff M60L in the G2Z and find the combo of runtime and output fantastic.

The C2 lies in wait in my kit bag while my E1B sits in my jacket pocket.

I also have a 3D Mag w/Malkoff drop-in (the 245 + Lumen one), for non-tactical applications.

I find that this combination of lights exactly suit my needs in my line of work.

Hope this helps in your decision.


----------



## cyberspyder (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm wondering if you can get the Pyrex head of the G2Z separately, as I want to swap it onto my G2, since I have a feeling the Lexan isn't going to last long with my Cree drop-in.

Brendan


----------



## Size15's (Jul 6, 2008)

cyberspyder said:


> I'm wondering if you can get the Pyrex head of the G2Z separately, as I want to swap it onto my G2, since I have a feeling the Lexan isn't going to last long with my Cree drop-in.
> 
> Brendan


I very much doubt that an LED drop-in will get hot enough to cause damage/melt a Lexan window. It's the incandescent bulb & beam that can melt Lexan, not the lamp assembly itself.


----------



## CLHC (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm no FED/GOV/LEO/MIL, but I have these within arm's reach when I CCW.

SureFire.X300|SF.M2>EO-6(D26)|SF.6Z>M60F















The incandescent LA in my SureFire.M2 is intentional. For some reason or another, when I'm outdoors I see way better with that than with LEDs. Then again, Your Methods May Vary accordingly so!


----------



## cyberspyder (Jul 7, 2008)

Size15's said:


> I very much doubt that an LED drop-in will get hot enough to cause damage/melt a Lexan window. It's the incandescent bulb & beam that can melt Lexan, not the lamp assembly itself.



Even so, I like the look of the G2Z head and the added comfort it gives me with the Pyrex. So is it possible I can get it separately?


----------



## Solscud007 (Jul 7, 2008)

I dont think so. Unless you find someone selling it separately. Also since the LED versions now sport the AL heads. it might be harder. But someone said the normal G3 has it too.


----------



## Shawn L (Jul 9, 2008)

I just got my Malkoff M60 for my 6PL today and I can wait till tonight to test it out. Can anyone recommend some good Rechargeable 123A batteries and a charger. I can now use rechargeable batteries now right?


----------



## depusm12 (Jul 9, 2008)

Shawn L said:


> I just got my Malkoff M60 for my 6PL today and I can wait till tonight to test it out. Can anyone recommend some good Rechargeable 123A batteries and a charger. I can now use rechargeable batteries now right?


 
Yes you can. These are the ones I use, http://www.batteryjunction.com/4parc390reli.html. Contact MattK on CPF and register there and you get a 5% discount.


----------



## Shawn L (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for all your help depusm12!!!


----------



## depusm12 (Jul 10, 2008)

Shawn L said:


> Thanks for all your help depusm12!!!


 

No problem, enjoy.


----------

